# travels



## Sarah (Jan 15, 2007)

so i went on a 2 weeks vacation to israel.

you know how frodo and bilbo couldn't adjust back to their normal lives after their adventure? Neither can I.

grr frustration. I dont want to do my normal life anymore


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 15, 2007)

What impressions or experiences did you get there that made you feel restless back home?


----------



## Sarah (Jan 15, 2007)

it was just so different and so beautiful, and so new!


----------

